# Bit of a surprise in 3 litters!!!!!



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all
With all the cold weather and busy schedule I havent managed to check on the mice much.
I purchased a bunch of self chocolates a few months back, finally got round to pairing them, I always breed brother to sister in new stuff to throw up faults and other colours straight away so I know what I am really working with. So three tubs of mice
First tub found this in a litter of nothing but self choc









Second tub found this again in a litter of nothing but self choc









And final tub found these









All parents are from the same source and are only self chocs, and to my knowledge nothing else known in the line.

So not a chance of them being banded, so im guessing the recessive belted has popped up. How bizarre, anyone actually actively breed these in the UK. The young litters parents are actually pretty good type, my pick of the ones I brought. Im guessing with work a belted could pass as a banded as if im right in thinking there is no class for belted or are they accepted in unstandardised????
Im a fair way from the self chocs being ready so wondering if to keep these on as a side project for fun.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are an accepted variety and are shown in the any other marked class,not enough entries to have their own class but every now and again some one has a go at showing them
Banded;

Eye as in other standardised colours. A mouse of any recognised standard colour, with a white zone encircling the body and to occupy one quarter of the length of the body positioned at the third quarter of the body length from the head, excluding the tail; sharpness of demarcation to be of prime importance. Feet white.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a shock. I've had 3 generations off these chocs and this hasn't cropped up.

The colour isn't right still, but hey banded!

got any pics of their unders?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

second look

these are what are described a s recessive belted. can be bred for the show bench as banded. some of these might be good to work with the dominant banded mice.

very interesting and a complete shock!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep bit of a shock to me too was only expecting chocs. Most definately not been crossed with anything, I'm amazed non have popped out with you. But out of all those females that's all that's popped out so obviously not every one is carrying the gene seems about half and I just struck lucky on the males I picked to pair up to them.

Yeah colour not perfect on them but the parents developed pretty good tails and chunkiness. The line will compliment my other choc line.

Think I might keep them on as a random side project for the fun of it to see if I can get them to a fake banded width, just a couple of tubs. I have had some very runty pet shop bandeds in the past, but they were lost completely when the shed roof came off, a variety I have always liked same as most of the marked stuff.

I guess watch this space to see if I can drag anything decent from them 

Edit - Ment is belted an accepted variety as I know banded is?? I'm guessing probably not.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no but you can show them as banded if they roughly meet the criteria, what they are genetically doesn't matter.colour perfection would be of secondary importance in marked mice so I wouldn't worry to much about that.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I know why they didn't crop up in my lines. I never did a sibling mating. always does back to the sire.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I love banded. Those bubs look really adorable. I have no idea how that would just pop up but.. I guess you're just lucky!


----------

